

Real Courses Have Instructors - jeffreymcmanus
http://blog.jeffreymcmanus.com/1804/real-courses-have-instructors/

======
masterzora
I strongly agree with your main point and a number of premises, but quite a
bit of this seems to built on false delineations and it looks like trying to
create differences where there is not. I see no reason that the structure as
you define it or the set agenda as you define it be necessary components in a
course, for example. The method of reinforcing what you are learning is by far
the most important bit, and the instructor may or may not be at the same level
depending on the person. I can envision the existence of a legitimate course
without an instructor, however, though I'm not really sure how it would really
work.

But, as I said, I do agree that the instructor is a necessary component in the
current state of things, which is one of the reasons the false points made me
so sad.

~~~
jeffreymcmanus
I mentioned in the post that video by itself has value. A big part of my point
is that it's borderline deceptive to refer to videos as "a course" when we
know that "a course" is more than that (just as a live course is more than
just listening to somebody lecture).

~~~
masterzora
Oh, like I said, in the current state of things I can't think of anything
instructor-less I'd refer to as "a course". My point is that I believe that to
be the state now, not an inherent, always-will-be state as your post seems to
imply.

------
clauz
It is indeed very interesting the article you wrote differentiating real
courses from whatever else. It is sad that anything from a blog post to a
youtube video is considered an actual course. I too learned a few things by
watching videos or reading a tutorial, but it is far from a real class...and
it is insulting to associate those attempts with the word "university". A
class is a 2 way street -unlike videos and documents that are unilateral-,
where students and teachers can interact..otherwise a lot can be left pending
on the student's side..and without a teacher no one can certify that the
students were indeed able to grasp the new concepts taught and that they are
ready to put them into practice.

